# Yoder YS 640 arrived yesterday!



## mossymo (Jan 18, 2012)

Just arrived yesterday, suppose to be above 0º on Saturday... so hoping to season and get the first smoke off of it then!

Options added -
- 2nd shelf
- Thermo Jacket
- Thermometer
- GrilllGrates

Yoder YS640








Here is the stud with his winter jacket on...













Bare naked hood...







Drip bucket and logo...







GrillGrates and 1/2 rack...







Upper rack with lower full rack...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW! That sure is Pretty...Best of luck with it...JJ


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 18, 2012)

Man that is super sweet, CONGRATS and thanks for the tour!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 18, 2012)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

That is one sweet smoker. Congrats


----------



## dewetha (Jan 18, 2012)

nice. I really want to know if you can cook steaks and burgers and get that "wood" flavor. please keep us informed, or me anyway:) of some virtual taste test.

it may be a few years before i get another smoker(just saw the bill for braces.yikes!) but right now this is in the top 3 for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

Great looking rig, can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 19, 2012)

Great Score Marty!

Tanya is just too good to you!!!

Todd


----------



## jno51 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice unit. Don't forget to show us how it works !


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great looking smoker.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 20, 2012)

Heat wave rolling in overnight and it is suppose to get above 0º tomorrow, gonna fire this baby up!


----------



## phoenix jack (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking for a smoker and that 640 looks sweet. Cook any thing yet?


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats!  Now the QVIEW?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats

Welcome to the darkside


----------



## sam3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow! Great looking smoker!


----------



## gotarace (Feb 1, 2012)

That is one awesome looking smoker...if i could convince The War Department 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I would have one sitting on my deck also!!!


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW very nice looking rig there


----------

